# Just a simple lathe chuck key.......



## brino (Jan 2, 2020)

Hi All,

I picked up this well used and dirty 10 inch lathe chuck over the summer after seeing it in a kijiji ad.




It will NOT fit my lathe, but for $40 I figured I could find something to do with it (weld positioner, or even just a bench vise) or worst case trade it in for at least that value at my local used tool store.

I was thinking about finally cleaning it up and realized that I did NOT even have a key to take the jaws out......okay, so the chuck key _IS_ the next project.
(Sure I could likely buy one quicker and fairly cheap, but I have some time off and want to be in my shop!)

I did NOT photograph all the steps, but here's how it turned out:



I got to use the lathe (including taper turning with the compound and my @Ulma Doctor inspired tool post cross-drill tool) the mill (with both square and hex collet blocks), and of course all the usual drill press, vise and files, etc.

The square end is about 0.580 inch across flats and it fits the chuck perfectly; with the chuck face-up on the bench the key doesn't fall out.
I put a hex on the back end so the I could drive it with a 3/4" socket in a drill for quick jaw removal.

I'll throw in some more photos below.
I had fun making it; there's no time like shop time!

-brino

Here's the raw stock it was made from:



The square end:



The hex end:



I decided on a detent to keep the handle from falling out, yet be able to offset it and remove it when I drive it with a cordless drill and socket:



Detent parts (note the spring actually goes between the "button" and the set-screw):



the chuck key hole:



...and the fit:


----------



## mikey (Jan 2, 2020)

Great job, Brino! I especially like your ball detent thingy and will remember it. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jan 2, 2020)

Way to go, Brino!!!!
i too will be shamelessly plagiarizing your detent 

the old chuck looks like excellent quality, nice score for $40


----------



## Mini Cooper S (Jan 2, 2020)

Nice, I especially like the idea of putting a 3/4" hex on the end.....I see a project in my future!


----------



## thomas s (Jan 2, 2020)

Well done Brino


----------



## Tozguy (Jan 2, 2020)

Well done Brino, good work!
but my neurons are not flying fast today and can not figure when and why would you want to drive it by the hex end?


----------



## darkzero (Jan 2, 2020)

Very nice work Brino. Just echoing others, great idea on the hex end (never thought of that) & the pin detent.


----------



## brino (Jan 2, 2020)

Tozguy said:


> my neurons are not flying fast today and can not figure when and why would you want to drive it by the hex end?



I started thinking about how many turns it would take to pull the jaws out for cleaning, and then again for fitting/testing, and then again when I realize that they wont meet in the centre because I had them in the wrong slots, and once more because I forgot to lube them the first few times........I figured to speed this up I'd use a 3/4" socket driven by a cordless drill.

Really, I guess it's just being lazy!

-brino


----------



## darkzero (Jan 2, 2020)

brino said:


> I started thinking about how many turns it would take to pull the jaws out for cleaning, and then again for fitting/testing, and then again when I realize that they wont meet in the centre because I had them in the wrong slots, and once more because I forgot to lube them the first few times........I figured to speed this up I'd use a 3/4" socket driven by a cordless drill.
> 
> Really, I guess it's just being lazy!
> 
> -brino



I do the same!    I have 10mm & 12mm square drive drain plug "sockets" for some of my chucks.

I also use the cordless drill when flipping top jaws. 3-jaw not so bad but much quicker when doing it on the 6-jaw.

Great idea to put the hex on the key. I'm lazy often but I never tell anyone, just say you are working smarter not harder!


----------



## brino (Jan 3, 2020)

a couple more photos......

The "new" chuck has a huge (to me) 4-3/4" threaded mount.



and here's how it look after the first-pass cleaning of the outside:



It is a US made Skinner model 3410-M that looks like someone has used as an anvil 




My intent is to take it apart for a thorough cleaning and re-lube........

-brino


----------



## Latinrascalrg1 (Jan 3, 2020)

brino said:


> Really, I guess it's just being lazy!
> 
> -brino



Actually thats Working Smarter vs working Harder.


----------



## talvare (Jan 3, 2020)

Nice job Brino. When I saw the photo of your chuck key, I almost thought you had taken a picture of one I made a few years ago. It literally looks identical to one I made to loosen and tighten the D1 cam locks on my lathe spindle, but I didn't put in the neat little detent that you did.

Ted


----------



## MrWhoopee (Jan 3, 2020)

Nice! I've been considering methods to keep the "tommy bar" from falling out of my tap handles. Your detent solution has just risen to the top of the list.


----------



## Packard V8 (Jan 3, 2020)

A man after my own heart - been there, done that - bought a good deal I didn't have a use for and then happily spent time cleaning, repairing it and making parts for it.

jack vines


----------



## tjb (Jan 3, 2020)

MrWhoopee said:


> Nice! I've been considering methods to keep the "tommy bar" from falling out of my tap handles. Your detent solution has just risen to the top of the list.


Ditto.


----------



## epanzella (Jan 18, 2020)

Great job. Love the detent and the hex! I use a cordless drill to reverse my 4 jaws all the time but it's not built in to my keys like you did. A great idea!


----------



## Lumbercraft (Mar 14, 2020)

Great looking chuck key. 
Time spent in the shop beats time spent on the couch


----------



## finsruskw (Aug 22, 2020)

What are those detent thingies called?
Are they available somewhere or did you come up with that idea?
Beautiful job?
I was going  to post a picture of the one I am making, but....after seeing yours..... ...... Oh well!!


----------



## epanzella (Aug 22, 2020)

Nice job, Brino.
Ed


----------



## brino (Aug 22, 2020)

finsruskw said:


> What are those detent thingies called?
> Are they available somewhere or did you come up with that idea?



Well I just call them detent thingies 

I just pictured what I wanted the part to do and made one to fit.
I did not even sketch this one, just found a reasonably sized spring and made the hole and plunger/button/thingie to work with it.

-brino


----------

